# Field test at Specsavers



## Tlc2011 (Nov 20, 2016)

Anyone had one of these lately? 
I did yesterday and was completely thrown by the new fancy machine which was more complicated than the old ones I've been used to for these tests for years. 
But the thing that bothered me most was that I was doing it in a little alcove just off the incredibly noisy waiting area which was really distracting. I queried it with Specsaver man and he said that's how the DVLA say it should be done?
I get that when driving you could be distracted but this was not driving - it was an unfamiliar process to assess my eyesight.
I'm terrified I might lose my licence so would appreciate any comments/experiences.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 20, 2016)

Welcome.
Unfortunately I have not had one myself.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 20, 2016)

Mine last year was in a poky little side room with no door and was quite noisy as folk were back and fore all the time. It never occurred to me it could be deliberate though, not that it matters to me as I don't drive. I was a little concerned as I thought I missed a few flashes but it turns out I did fine.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 20, 2016)

Well, didn't the optician tell you whether it was OK ?  Mine (Boots, was D&A) always does - the girl sorts you out and takes the printout of the results off the machine, then you have to hang round till your optician has finished with the one who went in after you - he has a look at your results and if he's not 100% happy asks you to do it again, in case you weren't quite sitting right or something.

I mean - they'd surely want to know if you'd driven there, if you were as blind as a bat one side wouldn't they?  Bit like when you have drops for anything - despite having the husband in tow jangling car keys - they always asked me that ,every time I went to the cataract clinic !


----------



## Tlc2011 (Nov 20, 2016)

I was told straight off by young chap who did field test that they couldn't tell me the results and it was down to the DVLA to assess. I then went to the optician for the distance test (which he told me was fine) but I'm not sure that covered the field test too.

I know I'm lacking in some peripheral vision (had extensive laser 14 years ago for retinopathy) and was once told on a previous renewal by an independent optician that I was 'borderline' whatever that means.

I understand that Specsavers are now the chosen partner of the DVLA for these kinds of tests.

It seriously stresses me out every three years (as I'm sure it does everyone) but more so this time because of the new type of machine and noisy environment.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 21, 2016)

Well let's hope you are still 'borderline' then, I didn't know that about Specsavers and it was DVLA who had sent you there.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 21, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Well let's hope you are still 'borderline' then, I didn't know that about Specsavers and it was DVLA who had sent you there.


Ahah. I was wondering why Specsavers wouldn't give you the results. Although it still seems odd, if the DVLA asked for the test, I suppose it makes sense in a way. They, Specsavers, are always so good at giving me the skinny and reassuring me when I go.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 21, 2016)

Specsavers tried to make me take the field vision test without my glasses and were insistent they were right and I was wrong. I declined the test and walked out. I then found the relevant information and took it into their shop and gave it to them.


----------



## Tlc2011 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks for your messsges.

I've called the Specsavers DVLA department today and was told the noisy environment is not requested by the DVLA, as I suspected. They're going to relay it back to the store. Shouldn't have gone to Specsavers in this case! 

I've then called the DVLA and explained it all to them, it's been noted on my file and so would hope if I "fail" then they might give me a chance to re-sit in a less distracting environment! Thought best to bring it up now than later.

Now for the waiting game - who's got the chocolate?!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 21, 2016)

I've got some - 4 squares I can share with you - one tonight and one tomorrow night - of nice high cocoa solids dark with smashed up roasted almonds in - sorry but I finished the similar bar with the salted almonds last month - that really made me salivate whilst eating it, this with the unsalted isn't quite so damp to eat! LOL

Or if you like orange peel as well as darkest choc - I have some Belgian choc orangettes - all of these I brought back off hols, but I only share any of them with v special friends, so consider yourself honoured !


----------



## Tlc2011 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you - I feel very honoured!

I've just had a few squares (ok 6) of Aldi's everyday essentials dark chocolate - highly recommended!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 21, 2016)

I could be persuaded to share my Green & Blacks Dark Chocolate with sour cherries..... maybe.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> I could be persuaded to share my Green & Blacks Dark Chocolate with sour cherries..... maybe.


Blimey, I wouldn't be sharing that!   

@Tlc2011 - good to hear you managed to get through to someone, hope you pass and there's no need for a resit of the test


----------



## KateR (Nov 22, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I've got some - 4 squares I can share with you - one tonight and one tomorrow night - of nice high cocoa solids dark with smashed up roasted almonds in - sorry but I finished the similar bar with the salted almonds last month - that really made me salivate whilst eating it, this with the unsalted isn't quite so damp to eat! LOL
> 
> Or if you like orange peel as well as darkest choc - I have some Belgian choc orangettes - all of these I brought back off hols, but I only share any of them with v special friends, so consider yourself honoured !



I'm drooling TW


----------



## trophywench (Nov 22, 2016)

Hee hee Kate - take yourself off to France and a decent hypermarche!  Don't recommend anywhere near a Channel port though - you need to be somewhere in deepest 'French' France IYSWIM, for the best selection.


----------



## Tlc2011 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi everyone
Just thought I'd let you know I got my driving licence renewed - woohoo!
Very impressed with the DVLA for turning it around so quickly. 
Hope no one else has to go through similar -  I'm so relieved! )


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 26, 2016)

Tlc2011 said:


> Hi everyone
> Just thought I'd let you know I got my driving licence renewed - woohoo!
> Very impressed with the DVLA for turning it around so quickly.
> Hope no one else has to go through similar -  I'm so relieved! )


Really pleased for you.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2016)

Tlc2011 said:


> Hi everyone
> Just thought I'd let you know I got my driving licence renewed - woohoo!
> Very impressed with the DVLA for turning it around so quickly.
> Hope no one else has to go through similar -  I'm so relieved! )


That's excellent news!


----------



## RafflesNH (Jan 11, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Specsavers tried to make me take the field vision test without my glasses and were insistent they were right and I was wrong. I declined the test and walked out. I then found the relevant information and took it into their shop and gave it to them.



Interesting. I have my eyes field tested annually at the Moorfields clinic in St Georges hospital, London SW17, and I am always obliged to remove my spectacles so that they can measure the lenses and then place their own lens into a holder through which I must peer at the flashes. However, this process is often fraught with problems as they don't always get the right results from my spectacles, and I then have to go through a stressful trial and error process to get one that doesn't result in my vision becoming too blurred.

Sue, would you mind pointing me to where you obtained that 'relevant information' please?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 11, 2017)

RafflesNH said:


> Sue, would you mind pointing me to where you obtained that 'relevant information' please?


I can't remember which site I got it from, just google how to do a field vision test and it should come up as seem to remember more than one site.


----------

